# A Stranger Stopping By



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

to wish Happy Holidays to all and especially to any that might remember me from the past. :bag:

Cheers :drinks:

Bill


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Back at you Bill. 

I remember you, nice to see you back mate.:wink1:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Yep, been a while. :thumbsup:

Later,

William


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

My Mentor :notworthy:

Happy Holidays Bill, catch you later!

xx from Mrs Mel


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Good to see you Bill :thumbsup: ...I've missed your valuable contributions to the Electric and Electronics Forum :yes:

New Year Resolution for Bill: post in this Forum at least once a week!

Have a very Merry Xmas and a Happy New Year.









BTW: I still owe you something for those Bulova books.


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Nice to see a few friendly faces that remember this old  !

Mel, for you I'd add a blythe yuil an a guid hogmanay! My best to Mrs Mel.

And Paul, I have pretty much given up on adding electrics to the collection when competetive bidding got beyond my pensions abilities. The only electric I added that you weren't aware of is a Hamilton Ricoh. I still have a few in need of repair when finances allow. Truthfully even my pocket watch collecting has been at a standstill and I gave up my membership in the NAWCC and the museum. With the economy I had to make hard choices where to spend :butcher: and those member dues were quick to go.


----------

